# General > Biodiversity >  Dunnet Links

## r.rackstraw

Brilliant display of wildflowers in the Coronation Meadow on Dunnet Links. Through the iron gate opposite the Mid-Sand car park and you are on a carpet of flowers

----------


## Scunner

Primula scotica?

----------


## r.rackstraw

Yes Primula scotica.

----------

